
Taco Bell is now one of America's healthiest fast-food chains - JumpCrisscross
http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-is-now-one-of-americas-healthiest-fast-food-chains-2016-10?r=US&IR=T&IR=T
======
fragmede
> However, what we really appreciate is that Taco Bell isn't making a huge
> deal out of their new health offerings - which could be why you haven't
> heard of them.

Or; this article is an example of how advertising works in out modern age.
Taco Bell's marketing team helped get this article in BI, and I'm sure are
hoping it "goes" viral - thanks to a lot of hard work by the team to make it
go viral.

~~~
qntty
For those who haven't read it, this is the premise behind one of pg's best
essays:

[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
redux13
>Whatever its flaws, the writing you find online is authentic.

Well, it was good while it lasted

------
jbob2000
Aside from the 15% reduction in sodium, are the other changes to Taco bell
actually "healthier"? What are the health benefits of cage-free eggs? Are the
vegetarian options actually healthier?

Also, if you want to skip the blogspam, the original article is here:
[http://www.foodbeast.com/news/taco-bell-has-low-key-
become-o...](http://www.foodbeast.com/news/taco-bell-has-low-key-become-one-
of-americas-healthiest-fast-food-chains/)

------
jawns
No comment about the healthfulness of its food, but Taco Bell is indisputably
one of the most vegetarian-friendly fast food restaurants. You can substitute
black beans or refried beans for meat in any of their menu items, so
essentially the entire menu can be made accessible to vegetarians.

On the flip side, I once went to a McDonald's that was having a half-off
promotion on its sausage, egg, and cheese biscuit sandwich. I asked if I could
get it without the sausage, but they told me I'd have to pay regular price for
just an egg and cheese sandwich.

~~~
ConceptJunkie
That's funny that you should mention it because "Have it your way" was Burger
King's big motto in the 70s for exactly the same reason.

I was a picky eater as a kid and when my family went to McDonald's, it was
always a significant extra delay to get a plain hamburger. I guess in some
ways, things haven't changed.

------
ruminasean
I don't understand this quote from their spokesman at all in relation to the
headline:

""Us touting ourselves as a health halo - it's not authentic and it's not
real," Taco Bell spokesman Alec Boyle says."

~~~
pionar
Meaning that if Taco Bell went out with commercials and ads saying "We're
healthy!", nobody would ever buy it, and just isn't part of the Taco Bell
image.

------
myspoonnotyours
Don't most major chains have nutritionists on staff?

------
ConceptJunkie
Taco Bell has a popular reputation for making food that gives you digestion
troubles. I never really got that. Is their food cheap? Sure. But it's good
for what it is and I always liked it just fine. If anything their menu is too
expansive. I don't go often, and usually to the drive-through, so when I do,
I'm often overwhelmed by all the new offerings.

It's the same with Arby's. People like to bust on Arby's, but it's always been
my favorite, along with Taco Bell.

------
choward
Nice Taco Bell ad. Why is this on hacker news?

------
ebbv
Come on this is a terrible fluff piece. Give me a break. This is not news in
any shape or form. This is "native advertising" or "sponsored journalism" or
whatever other euphemism you want to use.

~~~
colinbartlett
What makes you think Taco Bell paid to have this article placed?

------
justaman
Yeah I mean, if you use laxatives with every meal you are going to lose
weight.

------
m23khan
Personally, I find even McDonald's and Burger King to be healthier options
than smaller 'hip' burger joints which smoother then burgers in high-caloric
sauces and go nuts with cheese...

But ofcourse, since they are not as big as McD's or BK, they don't get the
same tough love

~~~
krapp
McDonald's is "healthier" in comparison to local chains because their portions
are smaller. The caloric content of the sauces, cheese, etc. is meager
compared to the actual meat and fries.

But then, that's like saying a smaller bullet to the chest is healthier than a
bigger one.

~~~
ConceptJunkie
Mmmmm... bullets...

